# And down the rabbit hole we go...



## CJB85 (8/4/19)

I recently got my first RTA (single coil Zeus) and DAMN it is thirsty.
It would simply be too expensive to carry on with bough juices, so today I got myself:


100ml of 36mg Nicotine
1L of VG
500ml of PG
Assorted chubby bottles
Assorted syringes 
Roasted Caramel Latte - Coffee Mill One Shot 10ml

RED PILL - EZ-SHOT 60ml

Coconut Milk Mocha - Coffee Mill One Shot 10ml

Dark French Coffee Blend (M-Line) Flavour MB10ml

BOUNTY! (M-Line) Flavour MB10ml

See you all in +- 4 weeks!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 9


----------



## Vaporator00 (8/4/19)

Welcome to the Warren, notice it will take you down many, many deep, dark pathways ... But oh so fun!! 

(On a bit of a more serious note, I would recommend a scale for future mixing. Simplifies things alot.)

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 7


----------



## CJB85 (8/4/19)

Vaporator00 said:


> Welcome to the Warren, notice it will take you down many, many deep, dark pathways ... But oh so fun!!
> 
> (On a bit of a more serious note, I would recommend a scale for future mixing. Simplifies things alot.)


I will definitely get a scale for when I start doing some proper alchemy, lol. But for now, the 1 shots seem simple enough to do on a volume based mix?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (8/4/19)

If you buy oneshots like red pill etc that cost less than +-70c per ml that they can make, then its work out cheaper than mixing with concentrates, as with concentrates you mix stuff you dont like then you sit with those concentrates, or you use only few drops of some and waste alot of money

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 5 | Informative 1 | Optimistic 2


----------



## CJB85 (8/4/19)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> If you buy oneshots like red pill etc that cost less than +-70c per ml that they can make, then its work out cheaper than mixing with concentrates, as with concentrates you mix stuff you dont like then you sit with those concentrates, or you use only few drops of some and waste alot of money


I think it will be a long, LONG time before I get to the stage of mixing my own stuff from concentrates. I like the general foolproof-ness of the one shots.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Kirsty101 (8/4/19)

I have ordered 
A scale, bottles, concentrates, pg, vg, nic, and labels

As soon as my order arrives we plunge into the world of diy boots and all lol. 

Hope it works out well for me.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (8/4/19)

@Kirsty101 . If you haven't taken a look at @RichJB 'd DIY primer I would strongly suggest that you do so. It will make your life way easier and will save you money. If you have any questions just ask on the forum. Good luck.

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/a-diy-primer.t44442/

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Kirsty101 (8/4/19)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> @Kirsty101 . If you haven't taken a look at @RichJB 'd DIY primer I would strongly suggest that you do so. It will make your life way easier and will save you money. If you have any questions just ask on the forum. Good luck.
> 
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/a-diy-primer.t44442/





Hey
I have read
Printed and re-read it a hundred times over watched you tube vids for days and looked through recipes like an addict before committing to this experiment lol

If I have any questions or just need advice I'll be sure to ask all you sensei's on this group lol

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## SmokeyJoe (8/4/19)

Vaporator00 said:


> Welcome to the Warren, notice it will take you down many, many deep, dark pathways ... But oh so fun!!
> 
> (On a bit of a more serious note, I would recommend a scale for future mixing. Simplifies things alot.)


I never liked scales. Besides, using syringes makes me feel like a mad scientist

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Vilaishima (8/4/19)

Syringes are notoriously inaccurate. I have precision glass syringes and even getting them spot on is a tough job. I would not still be mixing if I did not have a scale.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Silver (8/4/19)

Congrats @CJB85 
Wishing you well down this rabbit hole!
It's very deep and I hope you enjoy it to the max
Let us know how it goes and how your first mix(es) turn out

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (8/4/19)

Kirsty101 said:


> Hey
> I have read
> Printed and re-read it a hundred times over watched you tube vids for days and looked through recipes like an addict before committing to this experiment lol
> 
> If I have any questions or just need advice I'll be sure to ask all you sensei's on this group lol



That's dedication @Kirsty101 !


All the best with the DIY
There are some seeeeerrriiiaaaaasss DIY Senseis here on the forum so you are in good hands!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Kirsty101 (8/4/19)

Silver said:


> That's dedication @Kirsty101 !
> 
> 
> All the best with the DIY
> There are some seeeeerrriiiaaaaasss DIY Senseis here on the forum so you are in good hands!




I have been so amazed at the very deep well of knowledge on this forum so far and the overall awesome vibe from everyone this forum truly feels like home lol.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (8/4/19)

Vilaishima said:


> Syringes are notoriously inaccurate. I have precision glass syringes and even getting them spot on is a tough job. I would not still be mixing if I did not have a scale.


Yes, but without syringes you cant wear a evil hat and create recipes in you lair

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Kirsty101 (9/4/19)

And down the hole we go......yippee 
My first mixes.

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver (9/4/19)

Looks great @Kirsty101 
Do let us know how they turn out.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## CJB85 (10/4/19)

Silver said:


> Looks great @Kirsty101
> Do let us know how they turn out.


I have been won over to mix by weight... can anyone let me onow where in Pretoria East/Centurion I can buy a decent scale today? I have leave today, so if I can find a scale, I can mix up a storm.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kirsty101 (10/4/19)

Silver said:


> Looks great @Kirsty101
> Do let us know how they turn out.


I will def do so....

Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Drikusw (10/4/19)

CJB85 said:


> I have been won over to mix by weight... can anyone let me onow where in Pretoria East/Centurion I can buy a decent scale today? I have leave today, so if I can find a scale, I can mix up a storm.


https://www.flavourworld.co.za/collections/digital-scales/products/diy-scale-500g-0-1g

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vilaishima (10/4/19)

CJB85 said:


> I have been won over to mix by weight... can anyone let me onow where in Pretoria East/Centurion I can buy a decent scale today? I have leave today, so if I can find a scale, I can mix up a storm.


China Mall, Flavourworld or Vape Hyper all in Centurion.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CJB85 (12/4/19)

Over 850ml of DYI done and steeping... oh yeah!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Raindance (12/4/19)

SmokeyJoe said:


> I never liked scales. Besides, using syringes makes me feel like a mad scientist


What do you mean “feel like” !? You are!

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Kirsty101 (22/4/19)

Kirsty101 said:


> And down the hole we go......yippee
> My first mixes.




The pina colada is beast...... I'm loving it

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (22/4/19)

CJB85 said:


> I recently got my first RTA (single coil Zeus) and DAMN it is thirsty.
> It would simply be too expensive to carry on with bough juices, so today I got myself:
> 
> 
> ...



I've tried - and liked - the Coffee Mill Roased Caramel Latte. 
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/coffee-mill-one-shots-reviews.t54307/

Have fun!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CJB85 (23/4/19)

I have done quite a bit if the Red Pill that I mixed and it is fabulous. I try put my finger on the taste, but am never able to. It seems to change depending on what I ate/drank before, how warm the day is and even how much (chain-ish) I have vaped it. Really, REALLY good all day vape that is never overwhelming, but never gets boring either.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

